# Transformers 2



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Had some spare time yesterday so grabbed a mate and went to see.

Absolute bollocks cant believe how some people can be right into this cheesy , poor casted shite. Even the comedy lines youd have to be a idiot to laugh.

Dont get me wrong the special effects were decent , however there constant for 2+ hours and by the end your not all that impressed.

Two things i enjoyed were Meagan Fox offfttt and Linkin Parks main theme New Divide and thats it.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

So same as the first then lol?


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Quite curiously, I've had a couple of reviews very different from yours. One of my friends absolutely loved it, while soeone else quite enjoyed how humourous this one was (I don't know, I haven't watched it).


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> Quite curiously, I've had a couple of reviews very different from yours. One of my friends absolutely loved it, while soeone else quite enjoyed how humourous this one was (I don't know, I haven't watched it).


Are your friends over the age of 8?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Hope it isn't too bad as I've got to take my son to see it. Has any one seen the watchmen. Whatdid you think. I wouldn't mind getting it on DVD.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

AndyMulz said:


> Are your friends over the age of 8?


lol yeah. 29 and... whichever age shows on the other one's ID (it's a mystery, no one I know knows his age. lol)


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll watch it just because it's reasonably diverting and it'll let me pretend to be a kid again! 

BTW, Watchmen is awesome Spitfire, you have to watch it mate.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Shia LaBeouf just irritates me. He is like another Justin Long and one of them is more than sufficient.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

SanshouMatt said:


> I'll watch it just because it's reasonably diverting and it'll let me pretend to be a kid again!
> 
> BTW, Watchmen is awesome Spitfire, you have to watch it mate.


Cheers Matt. I will then. My brother has got him self another 52 inch flat screen jobby. It's kin enormous. So it will be a blue ray DVD.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

Just been to see it....

and i was transformers mad when i was a kid.... my mother had to hide the bloody things from me when i started comprehensive school ..... id still be playing with them now otherwise...

worst film iv seen in a long time...... absolute bollocks.......walked out with about 15 minutes left.......

felt like the film would never end

shit shit and more shit


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

1927 said:


> felt like the film would never end


Honestly the only film ive ever seen were ive been checking my watch and forcing myself to wait till the end.

Watchmen is awesome the guy with the bandaged face (Roshek i think) is brilliant , complete headcase.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Rosarch.

I gotta quit acting like an annoying smartass. srsly, it's getting out of hand :] )

Never seen Watchmen. I have some serious catching up to do - if a movie came out in the past 2 years, chances are I haven't seen it. (this said by the person who at some point went to the cinema twice a week. No joke)


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> Rosarch.
> 
> I gotta quit acting like an annoying smartass. srsly, it's getting out of hand :] )
> 
> Never seen Watchmen. I have some serious catching up to do - if a movie came out in the past 2 years, chances are I haven't seen it. (this said by the person who at some point went to the cinema twice a week. No joke)


Two guys a week were taking you out to the cinema , solid effort.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

If only I were that lucky... but no.

Once I did have some random guy on the train asking if he could take me o the cinema. I made up this story say I was seeing someone, yadayada yada, and that evening I took myself to see a film. I paid for popcorn and ticket myself. All for one. It was sad.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> If only I were that lucky... but no.
> 
> Once I did have some random guy on the train asking if he could take me o the cinema. I made up this story say I was seeing someone, yadayada yada, and that evening I took myself to see a film. I paid for popcorn and ticket myself. All for one. It was sad.


I wouldve said sure , free night at the cinema.


----------



## scott23 (Jun 23, 2009)

should I or i should wait to download in the net. I'm about to go to the movie theatre and was expecting much from this movie. Does it really sucks?


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Transformers 2 was good, but nowhere near as good as the first one.

Cheesy, suspect CGI and a dragged out storyline which, imo, could have been done a lot better.

Soundtrack was awesome.

As for Watchmen, for all those who haven't seen it, make sure you do, it's awesome.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

AndyMulz said:


> I wouldve said sure , free night at the cinema.


And a greasy hand up your skirt mid-movie and the trouble at the end of having to say NO, I don't want to give you my phone number to go for seconds. It's so easy when you (as a male) don't personally have to ever do that :laugh:


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> And a greasy hand up your skirt mid-movie and the trouble at the end of having to say NO,


Then say Yes and stop being such a tease.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> It's so easy when you (as a male) don't personally have to ever do that :laugh:


Its so easy for females now having to worry about 'when' to put the hand up the skirt:shocked:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Robk said:


> Its so easy for females now having to worry about 'when' to put the hand up the skirt:shocked:


Quoted. You don't know how difficult it is for us guys to know how and when to be a total sleazebag!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Dudes ya make me laff. I'm nigh on single again and will have to go back to thinking about all that delicate shit.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Rosarch.


Also, Rorschach. =P


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

You know what, I kneew that looked too short. Not a technical mispell this time around ;-) It smelled dodgy, but I couldn't tell what it was. (with the equivalent of a minor in psychology I should know better)


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> Quoted. You don't know how difficult it is for us guys to know how and when to be a total sleazebag!


That's exactely why we keep our distance, because you never know ;-)


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> That's exactely why we keep our distance, because you never know ;-)


:laugh:


----------

